# Dead ethernet port?



## rdisanto (Jul 29, 2004)

Hello all,

How can I test my ethernet port to confirm that it is "dead" or "alive"? I have been having problems in making a connection with my Linksys router; my Network panel lists the ethernet status as follows: "The Cable for Built-in Ethernet is not plugged in." I fear the port itself may be dead, but I don't know how to test it.

Any other suggestions for this problem would be most welcome. I've tried manual setup, renewing the DHCP license, connecting into different ports, using different ethernet cables, rebooting, etc etc.

Many thanks for your help!
Richard


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 29, 2004)

OK, first all, did you just upgrade the Linksys Firmware? Your router may have died or it's settings might be screwed up. Get you router manual and do a manuel reset on it (unless another computer can connect to it). Also, make sure you System Preference-Internet & Network-is set up for Built in Ethernet-Using DHCP. Plus, have you tried just adding the modem directly to the Macintosh to see if the router has taken a dump. Lastly, please list you computer and router, hub specs when asking for help. It will help other get a clearer picture to try to help you out. Good Luck.


----------



## rdisanto (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for all your comments! I haven't updated the firmware in a few months, but my second computer, which has the same firmware, can connect to the router without a problem.

I can also confirm that my System Preference-Internet & Network is set up for Built in Ethernet-Using DHCP.

I haven't tried adding the modem directly to the Mac, but I'll certainly try this out tonight.

And lastly, here are my specs:

Apple G4 Cube / 450 MHz / 320 MB RAM

Router:
Linksys BEFSR41 - EtherFast Cable/DSL Router with 4-Port Switch
IEEE 802.3 (10BaseT), IEEE 802.3u (10BaseTX)
10/100 RJ-45 port for broadband modem (x1)
10/100 RJ-45 switched port (x4)

Once again, thank you for your help!
Richard


----------



## scruffy (Jul 29, 2004)

you could try connecting the two computers directly to each other.  If you have a crossover cable try using that, if not don't worry - modern ethernet controllers can usually handle non-crossover cables in a crossover situation just fine.

Take the router out of the equation, and that should help clear things up - figure out which end of the ethernet cable the problem is at...


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 29, 2004)

OK rdisanto, Don't worry. First all, to see if the computer sees the ethernet card open System Preferences->Network->Ethernet (on the horizontal tabs).  The Ethernet ID should have a number that looks like 00:0a:78:b6:5e:70. If it does not, then the software or the card itself has taken a dump.


----------



## rdisanto (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi Satcomer,

Thanks again, I'm trying not to worry. I've checked for the Ethernet ID, and yes, there is one listed. What could this mean, if there is an Ethernet ID but no connections can apparently be made?

I've also done as scruffy suggested and tried to connect the Cube with my second computer, a G4 Tower (733 MHz, 384 MB), without luck. Both macs are running on Panther, and have been for some months.

Still lost,
Richard


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 1, 2004)

This is not meant to be a conecending "is it pluged in?" comment, but...

 If you have a pet anything like my cable-chewing cat, then you should actually inspect  it to see if it's still in one peice.


----------



## bobw (Aug 1, 2004)

Plug the machine directly into the modem and see if it connects. Try a different cable if it doesn't connect. Restart the machine and try.


----------



## rdisanto (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks to both Tommy and Bob. I've attempted to connect the Cube directly into the modem without luck. I've also checked and replaced the cables, and no problems there either.

Alas...
Richard


----------

